# Little Help With Where to Buy?



## DevS (Dec 23, 2013)

Hello folks!

So, next month I've trekking across the pond to America to move in with my girlfy. She's a big girl and I was wondering if some people here might be able to help a guy who's never been to the USA with some clothing brands I can take her to? I know of 'Lane Bryant', there's one fairly near her house but apart from that I have no idea where to buy nice clothes for larger ladies. =P

Any help would be greatly appreciated because I don't really know what sort of places can stylishly cover a 70 inch butt. X3

Oh and stylish stuff is a plus, she always says she wants to wear cute/ pretty outfits but can't find any her size, I'm guessing that means giving Wal-Mart a wide birth.


----------



## Paul (Dec 23, 2013)

You might check out the *Dimensions* *Fashion Resource List* at the link below (check for the newer posts for the most recent suggestions):

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76283



DevS said:


> Hello folks!
> 
> So, next month I've trekking across the pond to America to move in with my girlfy. She's a big girl and I was wondering if some people here might be able to help a guy who's never been to the USA with some clothing brands I can take her to? I know of 'Lane Bryant', there's one fairly near her house but apart from that I have no idea where to buy nice clothes for larger ladies. =P
> 
> ...


----------



## EMH1701 (Dec 25, 2013)

It really depends upon what she likes, your location, what her size is, and how much $$ you have to spend. I like Herbergers personally. They have a decent plus-size selection, whereas old standby department stores like Kohls, Sears, and JC Penneys have fallen by the wayside in the plus size fashion field lately. They have a lot of frumpy stuff, but not a lot of fashionable stuff. The caveat is that Herbergers only goes up to a 3x. Lane Bryant is ok depending on what you want. I find them a bit too trendy for my personal taste, but they are not bad compared to some stores. You can find shirts to wear to the office at Lane Bryant, and some dressier blouses and dresses depending on the season.

I'm 38, so I don't wear clothes made for 20-somethings. One of my favorite brands is the Jess and Jane brand on Amazon.com. They make dressy T-shirts which are great for the office, and my job lets us wear jeans, so they're perfect for work. I also like Woman Within for jeans since I'm petite, and they carry petite plus. Also, they have the popular colored jeans. I know they go beyond a 3X. However they tend to use vanity sizing, so be careful what you order. Some of us have to rely upon the Internet for decent fashion. So again, it depends.


----------



## DevS (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks guys! This is a big help considering I had no idea beforehand! x


----------



## EMH1701 (Dec 28, 2013)

Oh -- Modcloth is another web site that has plus-sized clothes. They have cute retro dresses and tops. They go up to 4X. But they do have some good vintage stuff.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 28, 2013)

What's her style?


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 28, 2013)

I adore eshakti.com. they go up to a 36 and customize the sizing too. If i had oodles of money, it'd fill my closet. (I have plans for when i start working mwhahaha)


----------



## DevS (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks chaps and chapettes! I dunno what her style is really, she wears a little of everything, I think it's mostly a case of putting on what fits. Unfortunately, the really cute stuff I know she'll love only seems to up to sizes 3x, I'll have to keep scanning through the sites you guys sent too and see if there are 5x-6x bits and bobs.

I'm surprised there aren't that many shops dedicated to providing cute clothing at that size, seems there's a gap in the market for it.


----------



## Catty (Nov 21, 2014)

As plus size clothes provided online are common, why not try to order a few by custom size. Many clothes online shops such as modcloth(which I like most), jcpenny, azazie, jcrew, asos, etc... provides personal or private size for customers' clothes. Maybe you could have a try.


----------



## moore2me (Nov 30, 2014)

I wear size 5X-6X usually I usually end up ordering most of my clothes from catalogues. For comfortable casual clothes is suggest Junonia. For a little more office or out-tp-eat clothes, I suggest Making It Big. Catherines used to carry my size by they have basically dropped their 6X Line but still sell 5X.

http://www.makingitbig.com/


----------



## moore2me (Nov 30, 2014)

http://www.junonia.com/


----------

